# car mot



## rangitoto (Apr 25, 2011)

can you tell me if i can get this done in or around vera


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

rangitoto said:


> can you tell me if i can get this done in or around vera


do you mean an ITV?


----------



## whitenoiz (Sep 18, 2012)

If you are referring to the Spanish ITV test then there is an ITV Testing Station in Vera here...

Estación de ITV de Vera | VEIASA - Verificaciones Industriales de Andalucía, S.A.

Details...

Autov. Medit.salida 529, C.N.340, P.K.527, C.P. 04620 
Coordenadas: Latitud: 37.215059 Longitud: -1.890442 
Tlf.: 950-109128 
Fax: 950-808030 
Solicitud de cita previa: --- ITV VEIASA --- o 902-575757 
E-mail: [email protected]

Tests must be pre-booked using either the 902 575757 phone number or itvcita.com website.

If on the other hand you are looking for a test station to carry out a UK recognised MOT inspection you are totally out of luck. There is no such beast and anyone offering such a test is doing so fraudulently. 
For the record a Spanish ITV cert has no validity on a UK reg vehicle. 
An ITV Test Station may carry out the test on a UK reg vehicle but the certificate issued has no legal standing either in Spain or in the UK.


----------



## rangitoto (Apr 25, 2011)

sorry i did mean itv thanks for the replies


----------



## Aron (Apr 30, 2013)

rangitoto said:


> can you tell me if i can get this done in or around vera


You can ask any neighbour who has a car, they all have to do it at some point!


----------



## davexf (Jan 26, 2009)

whitenoiz said:


> Tests must be pre-booked using either the 902 575757 phone number or itvcita.com website.


Out of curiosity - our ITV station has a direct line (free) telephone to make a booking, and the machines can give you an appointment later today if they are not fully booked 

Davexf


----------



## whitenoiz (Sep 18, 2012)

No such luck in my neck of the woods! The ladies on the reception desk at the Loja test centre firmly reject any requests for a test made over the phone!

Just to make life even more complicated, the form presented at the itvcita website varies as to whether one uses Firefox or IE! 
The Firefox version requires the vehicle registration and date of first matriculation, which, in my case, despite being correct, is always rejected. 
The IE version requires the vehicle registration and the last six digits of the VIN number, and this is the variant I find myself having to use every year!

Just as an aside and bringing in a little thread drift... whilst it is unlikely that anyone here in Spain should need to contact DVLA in the UK, its worth noting that *all local and regional offices of DVLA will close permanently on Friday Dec 13th 2013. *

I had reason to talk to DVLA on my last trip back to Portsmouth in June and there were notices up all over the Portsmouth Regional Office about the closures. Shame really because the folks at the Pompey office were always very helpful. Henceforth all communication with DVLA will either have to be by post, telephone, email or by completing online forms some of which are not accessible outside of the UK. No more face to face contact... Progress? I think not; just another cost cutting exercise on the part of HMG.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Here we are fortunate in that you just turn up & book in,no appointments necessary.


----------

